# gerald beranek



## bayard (Sep 6, 2010)

i sent 3 e-mail,s to there web site.i would like to order the dvd. but no one seems to be there?is this a valid web page. kenny


----------



## flushcut (Sep 6, 2010)

That's funny I just sent an email as well no response. You can get his DVD through Baileys and Sherrill.


----------



## benjo75 (Sep 8, 2010)

I ordered mine through Sherrill. It was sitting on my porch in three days.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 10, 2010)

bayard said:


> i sent 3 e-mail,s to there web site.i would like to order the dvd. but no one seems to be there?is this a valid web page. kenny



Give it a few days. Its a good read. Interesting story.

He goes exploring for days at a time. Maybe a week. Photographing and hiking in the Coast Redwood and Giant Sequoia. I think he's working on another project about that stuff too.

There are two other guys I emailed the past month. And they explore or work in the forests too. Took weeks to hear back from one, and days from the other.

It's remarkable the variety of images that he has accumulated over the year from climbing and hiking.

BTW ... Here's a photo of him soaking in the forest ...


----------



## oldirty (Sep 10, 2010)

G.F. Beranak.

the man the myth the legend.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> G.F. Beranak.
> 
> the man the myth the legend.



Guess that means he qualifies as an old "buzzard" like you.

LOL


----------



## oldirty (Sep 10, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> Guess that means he qualifies as an old "buzzard" like you.
> 
> LOL





if i am the foreman he's the boss.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Sep 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> if i am the foreman he's the boss.



One more thought ... since I just turned 51 and am only slightly getting older, this has not even crossed my mind before ...

What comes first ...

Do you become a Buzzard first, or a Geezer ??


----------



## oldirty (Sep 11, 2010)

buzzard is more state of mind than it is age.

look it up in the dictionary. and then find out what a committee is while you looking around.


----------



## Bermie (Sep 13, 2010)

M.D. Vaden said:


> One more thought ... since I just turned 51 and am only slightly getting older, this has not even crossed my mind before ...
> 
> What comes first ...
> 
> Do you become a Buzzard first, or a Geezer ??




Apparently...over 40 is a Geezer, so you must be a Geezard, because I reckon over 60 is a Buzzard!!


----------



## treesandsurf (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd give it some time; I'll bet he's hiking around the redwoods or on the coast and hasn't checked his computer for a while. 

jp


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gerry is a busy cat. He'll come through... trust me. 

Gary


----------



## tree md (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome pic Mario.

Anyone who loves trees needs to take a trip the the Redwoods Coast and see the trees at some point. Truly awesome to be that close to something that large and ancient.


----------



## gf beranek (Sep 20, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Gerry is a busy cat. He'll come through... trust me.
> 
> Gary




Terri and I just made it back home from Lassen National Park, and I'm catching up on email after 6 days of being away. Boy, it piles up.

Emails are scanned by my server and quarantined if they are suspect to a number of things, and so some just never make it to me. My web site needs a lot of updates to take care of issues like that one,, and more. Unfortunately I haven't had the time to fix it. It's actually low on my list of things to do, but will eventually get it back on track, and working the way it is supposed to. In the meantime please don't be offended if you don't hear from me.

And along with telling you all that, I will also add that I purposely keep my presence to a minimum on the internet forums because they take up too much of my time. Between responses to private emails and questions directed to me in thread topics combined it all becomes very distracting. No offense intended to anyone. I really appreciate the honest questions and inquires to my interests and I enjoy browsing through the forums and reading what everyone else is doing in the industry today. But there is not enough time to be as active as I should to keep current with it all.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 20, 2010)

sir. don't want to sound as if i am trying to kiss your ass or anything of the sort but you are one of my tree heroes. thank you for all your book and film work. 

you the man. stay safe.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 20, 2010)

ducaticorse said:


> FAAAAAAAKKKKKK. East coast has nothing on those. I bet treemandan could harvest those with sewing string and a jagged piece of glass though..... He's so bad ass...



I don't have anything to do with this topic, maybe you keep my name outta yer mouth in situations like this?


----------



## flushcut (Sep 20, 2010)

gf beranek said:


> Terri and I just made it back home from Lassen National Park, and I'm catching up on email after 6 days of being away. Boy, it piles up.
> 
> Emails are scanned by my server and quarantined if they are suspect to a number of things, and so some just never make it to me. My web site needs a lot of updates to take care of issues like that one,, and more. Unfortunately I haven't had the time to fix it. It's actually low on my list of things to do, but will eventually get it back on track, and working the way it is supposed to. In the meantime please don't be offended if you don't hear from me.
> 
> And along with telling you all that, I will also add that I purposely keep my presence to a minimum on the internet forums because they take up too much of my time. Between responses to private emails and questions directed to me in thread topics combined it all becomes very distracting. No offense intended to anyone. I really appreciate the honest questions and inquires to my interests and I enjoy browsing through the forums and reading what everyone else is doing in the industry today. But there is not enough time to be as active as I should to keep current with it all.



I guess that is what happens when you are a legend  Thank you for all of your book and video work and I look forward to the new stuff if there is any


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 20, 2010)

gf beranek said:


> Terri and I just made it back home from Lassen National Park, and I'm catching up on email after 6 days of being away. Boy, it piles up.



Hiya Ger... hope you and Terri are doing well. 

Gary


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 21, 2010)

gf beranek said:


> I enjoy browsing through the forums and reading what everyone else is doing



I'll just have to remember to drop a spurious "Hi Ger!" onto the forums every now and then.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 21, 2010)

oldirty said:


> one of my tree heroes.



this dude as well. not really sure how the tree was able to withstand the weight of his giant testicles.....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 21, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this dude as well. not really sure how the tree was able to withstand the weight of his giant testicles.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI



That's always a fun video to revisit from time to time.


----------



## rbtree (Sep 21, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Apparently...over 40 is a Geezer, so you must be a Geezard, because I reckon over 60 is a Buzzard!!




hey, watch it, Berms.....I don't eat carrion......



...yet


----------



## oldirty (Sep 21, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> That's always a fun video to revisit from time to time.



say whatcha want about this but sometimes i have myself a hard time getting to sleep. what i do is put my laptop near the bed and play this youtube vid. the song is dope for sure but what helps me get to sleep is the chainsaw cutting in the background. 

i'm telling you it works everytime. sure sometimes i might have to play it twice but i never make it through the second time.

i love this vid, man.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 22, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Apparently...over 40 is a Geezer, so you must be a Geezard, because I reckon over 60 is a Buzzard!!



I'm a geezer now.


How are you making out down there bermie? 

need some help? be a rough ordeal there, for sure.............


----------



## Bermie (Sep 23, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I'm a geezer now.
> 
> 
> How are you making out down there bermie?
> ...



Geezer...am I or am I not...????

AS for hurricane Ivan, I have a thread in the off topic forum...before during and after.
It really didn't amount to much, minor damage, lots of branches down, plenty of trees need tidying up, so I am now BUSY!!

Its business as usual here, it was as of Tuesday really. We were VERY lucky that Ivan downgraded to a cat 1 for the time it was here was a good two days.

Sorry, derail, go to off topic for Bermie Bermuda stories...


----------



## oldirty (Sep 23, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I'm a geezer now..............



you may be a geezer dave but 100% you a buzzard for sure.


----------



## treeslayer (Sep 24, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you may be a geezer dave but 100% you a buzzard for sure.



coming to the east coast bro, might circle boston one night. where are we roosting?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfLwcUDCNzA&NR=1

I like this one with a few seconds of Graehme flipping up the tree with a big saw on his saddle.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 24, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfLwcUDCNzA&NR=1
> 
> I like this one with a few seconds of Graehme flipping up the tree with a big saw on his saddle.



That is a sweet video.


----------



## tree md (Sep 24, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> coming to the east coast bro, might circle boston one night. where are we roosting?



Wish I was going. I love Boston. Best seafood in the land and the Italian is to die for on the North end. The Italian girls ain't bad either... Of course the Irish girls rock as well...


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 24, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this dude as well. not really sure how the tree was able to withstand the weight of his giant testicles.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI



Awesome vid!


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 26, 2010)

Getting back to the opening post, as well as "Hi Everyone".
The DVD is pretty awesome. Not to pump this up, but my Gerald Beranek DVD set is signed, by the Magistrate of Elevated Crownage himself.


I found Terri and Gerald at booth #GB1 at TCIA Expo, Baltimore'09.

I asked him to sign it, 
To Tree Machine

Thank you for all you have taught me.....


My books and DVDs were possible because of you.......


Without your talent and leadership, I would suck.


You are an inspiration, Tree Machine.


Terri and I got a really hearty giggle out of that one.


----------



## Reg (Sep 26, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this dude as well. not really sure how the tree was able to withstand the weight of his giant testicles.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6hEfav9ZwI



Why don’t you head out that way Justin, I’m guessing you have no major commitments, even if only for a little while. Australia can be a tough environment in the tree job, but has its share of fantastic tree-guys out there. 

I worked there when I was 20, 24 and over in New Zealand at 27. I didn’t get to do anything on the scale of Graeme’s video, but we still had our share of tough jobs and long hours.

Mark at Ace Tree Services is always on the lookout for good climbers, but apparently very few can cut it with those boys.

On Saturday I spoke with 2 top Italian climbers, they do lots of tricky Heli-removals in residential areas, such is the difficulties with vehicular access in parts of Italy. If I get the call I’ll have to say yes, I shouldn’t but I will. There are those that do and those who just talk about it. You should travel my friend, it’s a blast.


----------



## treevet (Sep 26, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Awesome vid!



that is a great vid but I can't remember ever running out of balls to climb higher just ran out of tree. If the tree was bigger I would just have climbed higher. If the tree is real dead.....go tall and cut small.

Now this guy really impresses me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_7uIapoHc


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> that is a great vid but I can't remember ever running out of balls to climb higher just ran out of tree. If the tree was bigger I would just have climbed higher. If the tree is real dead.....go tall and cut small.
> 
> Now this guy really impresses me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_7uIapoHc



Somebody linked to this guy, not sure if it was here or another forum but I ended up watching about 5-6 hours of this guys shows. Intriguing guy and work!


----------



## Reg (Sep 27, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Somebody linked to this guy, not sure if it was here or another forum but I ended up watching about 5-6 hours of this guys shows. Intriguing guy and work!



Sadly, cancer got Fred several years ago, not the chimneys


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 27, 2010)

treevet said:


> that is a great vid but I can't remember ever running out of balls to climb higher just ran out of tree. If the tree was bigger I would just have climbed higher. If the tree is real dead.....go tall and cut small.
> 
> Now this guy really impresses me
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W_7uIapoHc



Thanks for the link man! That old boy was impressive.


----------



## oldirty (Sep 27, 2010)

Reg said:


> Why don’t you head out that way Justin, I’m guessing you have no major commitments, even if only for a little while. Australia can be a tough environment in the tree job, but has its share of fantastic tree-guys out there.
> 
> There are those that do and those who just talk about it. You should travel my friend, it’s a blast.





you going to give me a reference, reg?

i been around the country a little bit doing some tree work. pay is the best up this way so far i've found...... at least out of the places i've been.

but i am in the midst of some heavy thinking........ real heavy. 

i guess it all boils down to this question. what would you do for love?


----------



## Reg (Sep 28, 2010)

oldirty said:


> you going to give me a reference, reg?



But of course, I shall tell them you are _'The man'_! 

How's that? 

I'll speak to you at TCIexpo, you comin or what?



> but i am in the midst of some heavy thinking........ real heavy.
> 
> i guess it all boils down to this question. what would you do for love



Sounds potentionally more dangerous than climbing Greames dead euc!


----------



## oldirty (Sep 28, 2010)

thats what i'm talking about reg! now after i tell someone that i am going to send them to you to verify that fact!! glad to have you on board, man. you might be able to find a seat on the bandwagon.

chances are slim to none finding me at that convention....... you going to go to bostonbull's little shindig?


----------



## treevet (Sep 28, 2010)

Reg said:


> But of course, I shall tell them you are _'The man'_!
> 
> 
> I'll speak to you at TCIexpo, you comin or what?



You gonna have some of those new ratcheting lowering devices there Reg?


----------



## Reg (Sep 29, 2010)

oldirty said:


> thats what i'm talking about reg! now after i tell someone that i am going to send them to you to verify that fact!! glad to have you on board, man. you might be able to find a seat on the bandwagon.



Thats actually quite funny Justin, you're getting the hang of it!



> chances are slim to none finding me at that convention....... you going to go to bostonbull's little shindig



Jim is going to TCI with a bunch of other's, or so I heard. Just get in on it.

As for his crane show, at this stage I should hope I dont need to.

Dave, yes, that's essentially why we're there. I'm under contract.


----------



## treevet (Sep 29, 2010)

Reg said:


> Dave, yes, that's essentially why we're there. I'm under contract.



You gonna have any introductory expo price? How much they gonna be?

If a price I like can you put my name on one you are taking and I will show up at the beginning of the equipment opening and if I don't want it.....you lose nothing. Chances are I will want it. I already bought something you made. 

When are you and all the "buzzers" (and housers?) meeting?opcorn:


----------



## Reg (Sep 29, 2010)

treevet said:


> You gonna have any introductory expo price? How much they gonna be?
> 
> If a price I like can you put my name on one you are taking and I will show up at the beginning of the equipment opening and if I don't want it.....you lose nothing. Chances are I will want it. I already bought something you made.
> :



Dave, let me get back to you on that. Essentially we'll only be taking 1 of the Dual LD, I'll get a price off the powers that be, and I think you'll appreciate what that particular LD has to offer. Did you see the brush/log cart I made? We're hoping to get that on the stand also. Whatever Dave it'd be good to meet you in person regardless.



> When are you and all the "buzzers" (and housers?) meeting?opcorn



You know I generally avoid the big get-togethers like the plague, not my thing really. The guy who this thread was originally about is a friend of mine so I look forward to catching up with him and his wife, and probably a dozen others that I've known and got to spend some time with last year....just not all at the same time hopefully.


----------



## treevet (Sep 29, 2010)

Reg said:


> Dave, let me get back to you on that. Essentially we'll only be taking 1 of the Dual LD, I'll get a price off the powers that be, and I think you'll appreciate what that particular LD has to offer. Did you see the brush/log cart I made? We're hoping to get that on the stand also. Whatever Dave it'd be good to meet you in person regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I generally avoid the big get-togethers like the plague, not my thing really. The guy who this thread was originally about is a friend of mine so I look forward to catching up with him and his wife, and probably a dozen others that I've known and got to spend some time with last year....just not all at the same time hopefully.



I agree with those sentiments. Keep me posted. My gm and I will prob drive out there for a day and get a few ceu's and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 29, 2010)

Reg said:


> Thats actually quite funny Justin, you're getting the hang of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard about it. Why is it that everything is on the east coast or anywhere but SO-CAL? I guess there are some good CEU's at that one.
Jeff
CTSP #519


----------



## Reg (Sep 30, 2010)

treevet said:


> I agree with those sentiments. Keep me posted. My gm and I will prob drive out there for a day and get a few ceu's and look forward to meeting you.



Just a thought Dave, they are actually available though Treestuff, Wesspur and Bishop co....although just not very well advertised at this stage. But yeah I'll get back to you otherwise.


----------



## treevet (Sep 30, 2010)

Reg said:


> Just a thought Dave, they are actually available though Treestuff, Wesspur and Bishop co....although just not very well advertised at this stage. But yeah I'll get back to you otherwise.



Had no idea you started retailing them. I am a Sherrill guy. Still will drop by and say hey at Pitt.


----------



## Podaltura (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome to this forum, Ger. I´m your best fan from Spain. I ordered your book some years ago, via Baileys. The book is the prefer of my climbing partners!

If anybody think that don´t have fear, see this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf61D9pLgdg


----------



## treevet (Oct 1, 2010)

one of the comments was 
"he also died doing that"


----------



## flushcut (Oct 1, 2010)

The climber had been doing those kinds of long free fall stunts for years before making a mistake that cost him his life.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 1, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i guess it all boils down to this question. what would you do for love?



I have done very little traveling in the past 5 years, just the one trip out to work in Larry's part of OK.


----------



## bayard (Oct 2, 2010)

*one month no reply*

i started this thread.hoping to get a good tree dvd info.so how long is to long to get a responce.k


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2010)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I have done very little traveling in the past 5 years, just the one trip out to work in Larry's part of OK.



Every since you got married. 

Hoping to have you out one of these days to train crew on new rigging techniques. Hard to do when you are always in the tree. I'm sure I could learn a thing or two as well.


----------



## treevet (Oct 2, 2010)

tree md said:


> Every since you got married.
> 
> Hoping to have you out one of these days to train crew on new rigging techniques. Hard to do when you are always in the tree. I'm sure I could learn a thing or two as well.



no one is beyond learning. great thing about these forums.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd like to learn how to use a bucket truck. Some day I'll be coming here asking.



So, Back to the Gerald Beranek titleof this thread
and  a reply to "


> i started this thread.hoping to get a good tree dvd info.so how long is to long to get a responce.k



Yea, we got all caught up in saying nice things about the arboreal grand poobah of the redwood forest.



Bayard, the entire Gerald Beranek, can I say it, his '_life's works'_ can be found at Baileys, the same place that sends us their catalogs.

Here is a link to the books and DVDs section of their online store.

I would loan you mine, but that would detract from the purpose of having your own.

And if I may give you an additional link, this is to Beranek's first book, _The Fundamentals of General Tree Work_. I have this book and all I can say is this is a MUST for the library of any Arborist, noobie or old salt. Beranek was so advanced so early, and had to innovate so much on his way up. The dude has literally been at the front lines of arborist gear technology since ropes went synthetic in the late 50's. There has been nothing, gearwise, that Gerald hasn't seen as all the gear producers​ for our industry have also read, or are included in the books he's written.


SO, get _The Fundamentals_. I promise you will not regret it.

For more excitement and an insight into the level of tree work Gerald has done and still does to a better extent, get his other book. This one, the one I consider the grand depository of the world's greatest collection of Beranek forest and tree work images. This is _High Climbers and Timber Fallers_






Click here for a video overview of the High Climbers and Timber Fallers, cover-to-cover.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 3, 2010)

Treemachine, get your lips off Beranek's ass, you're starting to embarrass yourself. 

I'll admit, he's a good treeman and an innovator, but when you can't buy anything that has his name on it for under $35, it makes me wonder if he's selling out.


----------



## oldirty (Oct 3, 2010)

hahahhahahhaa!


----------



## treevet (Oct 3, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Treemachine, get your lips off Beranek's ass, you're starting to embarrass yourself.
> 
> .



booooyeah....

Some of these "buzzers" and "housers" that return here from the mecca(s) to condescend from their pulpit are more humorous than annoying.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 3, 2010)

tree md said:


> Every since you got married.
> 
> Hoping to have you out one of these days to train crew on new rigging techniques. Hard to do when you are always in the tree. I'm sure I could learn a thing or two as well.



Maybe we could set something up for when school is out in the winter. I could drag the travel trailer down there for a few days.


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 4, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Treemachine, get your lips off Beranek's ass, you're starting to embarrass yourself.



 Taken in the spirit in which that was intended.

And I would go as far as to say, in Beranek's journey, it was clear to him that documenting this work and the people who do it, so Jerry has to become a professional photographer, way in the day before cameras were easy, like today. Back then, to get great photographs you needed upscale equipment and you needed to know about F-stop and apurature settings. Telephoto lenses this gear costs MONEY and Jerry took on the cost and has brought it to us in a variety of organized media.

Jerry was always on the forefront of video technology and took the time and effort to video-document the best of the best for several decades. Video has not always been as easy as it is today.

His DVD's show that depth. Living there his whole life, your senses are keen as to how to best present arborist / logging work to guys like us.

I'm not butt-kissin. I'm more recognizing that given all the effort he's put into producing this material, I felt good supporting it, like buying art and education all in one. Just *the landscape out there* in northern California, it just overly impresses a midwestern boy like myself. 


I watch that cat climb and I get to thinking he could very well be the #3 world's best climber, right behind Beowulf, and then me.

(Uhhh, LOL?)


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> Taken in the spirit in which that was intended.
> 
> And I would go as far as to say, in Beranek's journey, it was clear to him that documenting this work and the people who do it, so Jerry has to become a professional photographer, way in the day before cameras were easy, like today. Back then, to get great photographs you needed upscale equipment and you needed to know about F-stop and apurature settings. Telephoto lenses this gear costs MONEY and Jerry took on the cost and has brought it to us in a variety of organized media.
> 
> ...



Lol, that's what i always liked about you on this site-a good sense of humor.

Ok, first off, i'm not any kind of ranked climber. I have no doubt you personally are a better overall climber than myself. I'm not even the best all around in my outfit or even my immediate family-i'm just very good at my specific discipline. And as for innovation, most are better than myself since when i find a technique that i like and works well, i tend to stick with it.

I see where you are coming from with this post. Very well said by the way, wish i was half as eloquent. My problem with Beranek is that he seems to be the gold standard. He is very good, but the best? Not in my book, sorry. I think he was the best at coming up with the ways and means of recording his work. He may have a better publicist or agent getting his name out there than most tree men. I have not doubt he's done the most to get what we do and how we do it out to the masses. And i know he's humble, i've met the guy and talked to him too. It's just every time i hear someone says that he's the best climber ever, i cringe a little. And while your argument for the price of his literature makes sense, it just rubs me the wrong way a little bit.

I'll try to explain why, maybe. My family has been involved in the industry for generations. My great grandfather and grandfather both worked as high climbers out west. I've heard my grandpa's stories since i was a kid and always wanted to do it. So a couple years ago, i took about a year and a half off before settling down and getting married, contacted some climbers i knew and became a tramp climber. I honestly could not believe the response and support i got. I worked with a guy in Florida that could do things with rope i didn't know were even possible. Rigging in Oregon that changed the way i do things. Crane techniques in California that i'm still trying to duplicate. Tips and tricks and techniques from guys who, (and this may be heresy) are better climbers or more innovative than Beranek. (Of course not all of them, some were pretty hacky, but i personally met five guys that i'd consider the best climbers in the world-and this from someone who grew up around men climbing trees.) Finally coming to my point, these guys are unknown, if they had the foresight to do what Beranek did record wise, would they have become the gold standard? And every one of these guys were willing to take a guy who sent them a call or an email sight unseen, and gladly work with me without my having to pay $79.95 for the pleasure of watching them work. Heck, i got to do more than watch, you wouldn't believe it treemachine. That time was the best of my life. 

Anyway, Beranek was/is extremely important to the way tree work is done and looked at. But there are others, dare i say more knowledgeable and more innovative that have continued building in relative anonymity on the foundation that Mr. Beranek has laid.


----------



## treevet (Oct 4, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> Taken in the spirit in which that was intended.
> 
> And I would go as far as to say, in Beranek's journey, it was clear to him that documenting this work and the people who do it, so Jerry has to become a professional photographer, way in the day before cameras were easy, like today. Back then, to get great photographs you needed upscale equipment and you needed to know about F-stop and apurature settings. Telephoto lenses this gear costs MONEY and Jerry took on the cost and has brought it to us in a variety of organized media.
> 
> ...



It is real nice when you can feel like that about another person. I used to feel that way about Shigo before he passed. I never really found tree work that difficult to need a mentor.

You get some help from the salts early on and then just kinda figure the rest out on your own over the years. Forums and videos such as Mr. Beranek's speed the process up for the new guys over the last few years I suppose. Equipment innovations have made the process much easier and safer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 4, 2010)

Aw!, Group hug!
Jeff :censored:


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 5, 2010)

OK, group hug.




> Anyway, Beranek was/is extremely important to the way tree work is done and looked at. But there are others, dare i say more knowledgeable and more innovative that have continued building in relative anonymity on the foundation that Mr. Beranek has laid.



I don't doubt that a bit. And I will admit, my referring to him as a #1, or a 'best climber ever' is not at play here. That is LOL'd along with me being #1. After reading Beowulf's bio, I could rightly be #2 behind his Granddaddy.

LOL​



> It is real nice when you can feel like that about another person. I used to feel that way about Shigo before he passed. I never really found tree work that difficult to need a mentor.



Well, some people go far out of their way in an effort to teach to others. Shigo gave his entire life and career to this pursuit, specifically , more or less, for us.

Beranek has done much the same. The difference is Shigo is academia and was funded and paid to do all that he did. His passion for it carried him and his grad students to the pinnacle in the research and applied biology ranks.

Jerry, I'm pretty certain, that he self-funded all the capturing and editing and production costs himself, and did it very much as a labor of love so it could be shared.

That is where I'm coming from. Just that the work deserves to be recognized. Now, PERSONALLY, I have little interest in getting The Working Climber, vol.1 and 2, but for Bayard, he may find the best way to learn and the fastest way to see new technical details is to watch it on his home TV during crap weather. I don't know, but then you weigh the level of instruction with that of higher education to learn the same stuff, $150 becomes a very reasonably affordable and attainable. If you are serious about this profession, like all of us here in this discussion, we go to classes, events, expos and conventions and we pay through the nose to do that. $150 for a fundamental early building block for an early guy, this would be for him.

I appreciate, more than anything, the effort put forth to create the images and video, and the work assembling, editing. I dabble in that enough to understand how time-intensive it can be. What he got out of it, in the end, is some very highly polished and professionally presented material that is just out of this world amazing.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 5, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> OK, group hug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does he narrate in that monotonous pbs style voice?


----------



## Tree Machine (Oct 6, 2010)

That's just Jerry' voice. Deep, Low. Dude's got big lungs.
Not big in the sense of John Paul Sanborn, whose lungs are about as large as a small Volkswagon.


This is not to diminish the works of any of the others out there. Treevet mentions Shigo. His daughter has done exceptional work in pulling together his lifelong collection of material, sorting, organizing and placing it on DVD.
What a job that would be, Whew! 

Bayard, you must sometime get this disc. Decay is so very central to what we do a lot of times.


----------

